# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Wesley Clark  për President të SHBA-ve

## PrInCiPiEl

Gjenerali *Wesley Clark* në vitet 1997 - 2000 , ishte Komandant Suprem i *NATO*-s dhe Komandant i Komandës së *SHBA*-ve për Europë.
Në atë pozitë , Gjenerali *Wesley Clark* komandoi Operacionin e Forcave Aleate në *Kosovë*, në akcionin e pare luftarak të *NATO*-s.


Të nderuar bashkëatdhetare(ë) :
* Ju ftoj që të shkruani për rolin dhe meritat e Gjeneralit *Wesley Clark* në luftën e *Kosovës* dhe gjasat që ai të zgjedhet  President i *SHBA*-ve në vitin 2004.
- Respektivisht , ju ftoj që të shkruani për rolin që *Wesley Clark*, si President i SHBA-ve , do të mund të kishte në Pavarësinë e *Kosovës*.

----------


## Fringo

Ja dhe Clark ne nje takim ku nderroi kapelet dhe dhurata me Ratko Mladic, kriminel lufte serb

----------


## Albo

Wesley Clark do ti japi ngjyra kesaj fushate elektorale ne SHBA, per shume arsye, une vetem po rendit disa:

- po kandidon si demokrat, kur ai vete ka votuar per Regan dhe Bush, pra per republikanet.

- baza elektorale e demokrateve ne SHBA shikojne tek Clark njerin e vetem ne gare qe mund te flasi per ceshtje te sigurise kombetare ne menyre bindese. Vete fakti qe Clark gezon nje mbeshtetje te madhe tek elektorati demokrat edhe pse nuk ka asnje kontribut politik ne kete parti, flet se me sa deshperim e presin demokratet rifitimin e shtepise se bardhe.

- Clark ka marre mbeshtetjen e Clinton, presidenti me te cilin Clark pati divergjenca te pazgjidhme mbi menyren se si duhej te zhvillohej fushata luftarake ne Kosove. Kjo e shtyu Clark te kerkonte doreheqjen e parevokueshme nga detyra si Komandat Suprem i Nato. Nje tjeter kontradikte kjo, kur sot Clinton mbeshtet Clark.

- dalja e Clark ne skene per demokratet, do te thote nxjerrjen ne hije te figurave kryesore te kesaj partie qe do tu duhet te rreshtohen PAS Clark dhe jo para tij sic kane bere deri me sot. E kam fjalen per Hillary Clinton, qe ka ambiciet e saj per presidente, burrit te saj dhe Al Gore qe e shohin Partine Demokratike amerikane si nje prone te tyre pasi askush nuk u ka sfiduar pozitat deri me sot. Kjo do te ndryshoje me hyrjen ne gare te Clark.

- te 9 kandidatet e tjere demokrate, dalin automatikisht jashte loje me hyrjen e Clark. Fytyra e tij e re ne gare dhe kredencialet e tij ne karrieren ushtarake jane te paperballueshme nga figurat e tjera te konsumuara ne vite.

- Dhe e fundit, te gjithe e pelqejne Clark per portretizimin e tij ne media, por askush nuk e njeh ende mire te shkuarren dhe karakterin e tij.

Clark do te perbente nje sfide shume here me dinjitoze se cdo kandidat tjeter demokrat per George W. Bush.

Albo

----------


## Klevis2000

o maciste je i madh per kete foton qe ke prure ketu.Lexova nje artikull dje tek 55 edhe thoshte qe greqia dhe italia i blene serbise telekomin prej nje shume 893 miliarde dollare dhe pastaj ia shiten prape per 555 miliarde dollare kjo ishte para 1997 kete e bene per ti dhene miloshevicit para te mjaftueshme per te mbajtur pushtetin dhe te filloje luften ne kososve .Une spara i jap te tjereve vota po ti e meriton kete vote sot per kete foto aman ma jep ate faqen ku e ke gjet se do rri amerkia pa president tani .hahahahahahahahahahahaha
Lollllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## shoku_sar

clark e merr voten time

----------


## katana

sot ne shkollen time mbahet debati i kandidateve demokrat ku do te marr pjese dhe clark. do jem e pranishme kshq do kem mundesine te njihem me mire me platformen e tij per sa i perket presidencise.

----------


## Fringo

Wesley clark eshte ushtar per Hillary Clinton.
Ajo po e perdor per te marre vota nga Dean (sidomos Dean se ai eshte ultra i majte, socialist me keq se Teng Hsiao Pini) dhe nese e shef qe do kete perkrahje nga elektoriati demoratik, ajo do futet duke e bere zv president.
Ishte interesant fakti, qe ishin Clintonet ata qe e shtyne Clark te vinte kandidaturen, dhe po ate dite, dolen ne shtyp duke thene se akoma nuk kane vendosur perfundimisht nese do kandioje apo jo Hillary.
Partia kemokrate ka probleme se nukkane as platforme e as ide, e vetmja platforme qe kane, eshte te shajme Bushin.
Loooooosers!
Ishalla nuk fitojne se do iki Amerika per lesh, do bohet socializem si Evropa e perendimit, dhe pastaj mjere ata qe punojne, dhe lum si dembelat.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Lexoni këtu : *National Albanian American Council* .

Ja edhe një fotografi e Gjeneralit *Wesley Clark* :

----------


## Albo

Ka shume gjera qe ju nuk dini per Wes Clark dhe jam i bindur qe nese Clark ia del mbane te marri mandatin e partise demokratike per tu perballur me Bush, kampi i Bush do ta kete shume te lehte te diskretitoje ne publik Clark thjeshte duke cituar ushtaraket amerikane qe kane patur fatin ta njohin Clark nga afer dhe te punojne me te per nje kohe te gjate.

Po ju citoj se cfare tha Gjenerali Shelton para dy ditesh, kryetar i keshillit te sigurise kombetare gjate administrates se presidentit Klinton. Kur e pyeten se cfare mendoni per kandidaturen e Wes Clark per president te SHBA, ai pasi u vrenjt ne fytyre, pasi lagu fytin e tij me nje gote uje, tha shkurt dhe prere:




> "Le te themi qe Wes Clark nuk ka per te marre voten time."


Kandidati me i pergatitur ne rradhet e demokrateve me nje shans per tu perballur me Bush eshte ish-lideri i demokrateve ne kongres, Richard Gepard. Ky gezon nje mbeshtetje te madhe ne rradhet e bazes se elektoratit demokrat qe perbehet kryesisht nga sindikaliste dhe avokate.

John Kerry i mungon karizma, John Edwards i mungon eksperienca, Howard Dean e ka renditur veten aq majtas aqsa ai nuk mund tu apeloje qendres dhe te moderuarve ne partine e tyre, Liberman eshte kandidati me i forte kur vjen fjala tek ceshtjet e sigurise kombetare por ne te njejten kohe e ndjek fantazma e humbjes ne 2001 me Al Gore. Te tjeret jane te paperfillshem ne gare dhe objektivi i tyre eshet sigurimi i mundshem i postit te zv-presidentit.

----------


## Zarathustra.

A e dini qe Clark dhe Kerry jane cifute?


Nuk besoj se Gephardt perfaqeson nje individ te pershtatshem per president te Amerikes. Gepard eshte shume militant dhe pak modern si personalitet.

 Per mua me i kompletuari, me i pjekuri dhe me karizmatiku eshte padyshim Kerry. Elokuenca dhe trajtimi i argumentit e dallon ate me teper se te tjeret. 

Gephadt i perngjan me shume nje Jimy Carter, pra nje demokrati conservativ, dhe preferencat e tij per shtresen puntore ne amerike jane te tepruara. Plus qe mua sulmet e tij ndaj Bushit mu duken disi me te thata dhe personale se te tjeret( miserable failure- e perseritur disa here). Nga ana tjeter Gephardt mund te trajtohet si deri diku i konsumuar ne politiken amerikane, duke pare ketu nevojen qe ka amerika per ata qe quhen "rising star" si ishte Bill Klinton. 

Kerry ka nje pamje me moderne politikisht. Jo vetem eshte ai me elokuent se Gephardt por eshte edhe me objektiv dhe i drejtperdrejt se ai. 
Kerry ka edhe disa avantazhe te tjera. Se pari ai eshte senator dmth perfaqesues i nje baze me te madhe dhe diverse zgjedhesish, i nje prej shteteve me industriale te amerikes, Gephardt eshte congressman-i i qytezes ku ka lindur dhe eshte rritur. Se dyti Kerry ka nje biografi totalsiht perfekte ne cdo aspekt te jetes, por mbi te gjitha ai vete eshte milioner, dmth tek ai e shikojne veten te perfaqesuar edhe shtresa e kamur ne amerike. Plus qe idete e tij ambientaliste i japin pike edhe me shume.  

Per mua, nqs Hillary Clinton nuk futet ne gare, konkurenca me e fuqishme do jete midis Clark dhe Kerry. Sido qe te jete Bushi duhet te ike. Ai eshte vertet nje aksident dhe gabim i sistemit amerikan te qeverisjes. Te shohim.

----------


## Fringo

Leshator, Bushi ishte dhurate nga qielli.
Duke filluar qe nga lufta kunder terrorrizmit, e deri tek ekonomia qe nen taksat e Klintonit filloi te binte, duke i marre frymen popullit.
Ishalla dhe 4 vjet te tjera, se po erdhen kto bucet demokrate pisk e shof punen per Ameriken.

----------


## Albo

Presidenti Bush eshte ne pozita teper te forta per cdo kandidat te mundshem demokrat qe mund ta sfidoje. Kete me mire se kushdo e dine demokratet qe e urrejne Bush jo vetem se ai "u vodhi presidencen" sic u pelqen atyre ta karakterizojne, por arriti qe te fitoje pushtetin ne te dy dhomat e kongresit amerikan qe sot kontrollohen po nga republikanet.

Nese Bush arrin qe te pershpejtoje procesin e stabilizimit te Irakut dhe ekonomia amerikane qe sapo ka dale nga recesioni arrin te gjeneroje vende pune te pakten brenda pranveres qe vjen, Bush eshte i pathyeshem ne keto zgjedhje.

Megjithate, eshte ende heret te besh parashikime per fushaten, pranvera e 2004 do te tregoje se cfare forme do te marre relievi politik ne SHBA.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Bushi eshte ne pozita te forta akoma vetem sepse amerika perjetoi 11 Shtatorin dhe shoqeria amerikane eshte akoma e irrituar prej ketyre sulmeve. Mbeshtetja e Bushit ne amerike tani per tani eshte akoma nje reagim ndaj sulmeve dhe anti-amerikanizmit qe amerikanet perjetuan dhe po perjetojne. Shume mendojne se duke mohuar kete president mohojne angazhimin e shtetit amerikan kunder terrorizmit, si dhe perkulen e humbin dinjitetin kundrejt frymes anti-amerikane. Kjo mbeshtetje eshte me shume instinktive dhe aspak racionale, sepse Bushi nuk ka asnje arritje te vecante ne asnje fushe. Punen qe ai ka bere per te luftuar terroristet neper bote, do ta bente cdo president madje edhe me me shume efektivitet. Por amerikanet instinktivisht perseri do fokusohen mbi fuqine e tyre te vertete, qe i kthen ata vertete ne mastera te botes, ate ekonomike qe Bushi po e falimenton.

  Pra aprovimi i Bushit po ndryshon nga dita ne dite. Qe prej Prillit te ketij viti Bushi ka humbur rreth 6-8 pike dhe kryeson me nje diference minimale kur ne skene ka 10 demokrate, dmth votat e demokrateve nuk jane konsoliduar. Cdo dite e me shume amerikanet po vene si perparesine e tyre ecurine e ekonomise ne te cilen Bushi po falimenton teresisht, dhe pas nje viti me 500 miliarde dollare dificit, 150 mije ushtare ne Irak, 6.5% papunesi Bushi do humbe me siguri. Amerikanet u trashen disi nga mireqenia e papare qe pruri Klintoni dhe iu kthyen gjykimeve morale. Shume edhe e mallkonin Klintonin si mekatar dhe kerkonin qe ai te futej ne burg, e te paditej publikisht si bukshkeles, sepse begatine qe ai pruri ata e moren per te qene. Tani askush nuk diskuton me per morale, sepse kane kriza financiare qe po i renon ekonomikisht.

Bushi eshte gabimi me i madh i zgjedhjes amerikane. Shteti me i madh e i fuqishem ne kete bote shkon e zgjedh per president nje njeri medioker, pijanec, qe mezi lidh dy llafe qe kane kuptim,i humbur ne cdo aspekt te jetes. "First Lady" nje punonjese librarie.

Amerika ka me shume merita se kaq, si dhe ka njerez me te mencur dhe te afte se fshatari Bush. Mire i tha Klintoni Bushit kur ai e po e sulmonte publikisht "Cpret nga nje njeri, merita e vetme e se cilit eshte fakti qe kishte babane president". Qe atehere Bushi kurre nuk e sulmoi me Klintonin ne publik.

----------


## Fringo

Ca **** qe e kthen gunen nga te fryje era.



XXXXX DRUDGE REPORT XXXXX THU SEPT 25, 2003 16:05:37 ET XXXXX 

GENERAL CLARK PRAISED CONDI, POWELL, RUMSFELD AND BUSH: 'WE NEED THEM THERE' 

**World Exclusive** 

Democratic presidential hopeful General Wesley Clark offered lavish praise for the Bush Administration and its key players in a speech to Republicans -- just two years ago, the DRUDGE REPORT can reveal! 

MORE 

During extended remarks delivered at the Pulaski County GOP Lincoln Day Dinner in Little Rock, Arkansas on May 11, 2001, General Clark declared: "And I'm very glad we've got the great team in office, men like Colin Powell, Don Rumsfeld, **** Cheney, Condoleezza Rice... people I know very well - our president George W. Bush. We need them there."

A video of Clark making the comments has surfaced, DRUDGE can reveal. 

MORE 

Clark praised Reagan for improving the military:

"We were really helped when President Ronald Reagan came in. I remember non-commissioned officers who were going to retire and they re-enlisted because they believed in President Reagan."

Clark continued: "That's the kind of President Ronald Reagan was. He helped our country win the Cold War. He put it behind us in a way no one ever believed would be possible. He was truly a great American leader. And those of us in the Armed Forces loved him, respected him, and tremendously admired him for his great leadership."

Clark on President George Bush: "President George Bush had the courage and the vision... and we will always be grateful to President George Bush for that tremendous leadership and statesmanship." 

Clark on American military involvement overseas:

"Do you ever ask why it is that these people in these other countries can't solve their own problems without the United States sending its troops over there? And do you ever ask why it is the Europeans, the people that make the Mercedes and the BMW's that got so much money can't put some of that money in their own defense programs and they need us to do their defense for them?"

"And I'll tell you what I've learned from Europe is that are a lot of people out in the world who really, really love and admire the United States. Don't you ever believe it when you hear foreign leaders making nasty comments about us. That's them playing to their domestic politics as they misread it. Because when you talk to the people out there, they love us. They love our values. They love what we stand for in the Declaration of Independence and the Constitution and the Bill of Rights."

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perktheje tekstin , ta kuptojme edhe ne te tjeret o Napoleon Manciste Roshi

----------


## Fringo

Ku di aq mire anglisht un MI Corazon, te disha anglisht, isha i pari i venit.
Vetem ca kerraba qe kam mesuar ashtu vjedhurazi, duke shkruar parrulla, dhe ato shume i kam.
Megjithate, eshte kenaqesi te shoh qe qenke kthyer.
Si ke qen ti ihere, MI CORAZONO?

----------


## liliella

eshte disi e pamundshme te parashikosh se nga do fryj era ne ne zgjedhjet e 2004 pasi gjithcka varet tek profili qe bushi do mbaj ditet e fundit ne pushtet.  pata rastin ta shoh debatin qe u be dje nga nje salle ngjitur me ate ku po zhvillohej . para se te fillonte debati erdhi per nje fjalim te shkurter Kerry ku e perpunoi agjenden e tij sikur studentat dhe edukimi ishin nje nga pikat kryesore te fushates tij. ka nje karizma dhe mua me duket fytyren e nje fakiri dhe nje te qeshur teper te cilter duke te dhene pershtypjen e nje karakteri jo i fort per president. pas mbarimint te debatit kishin ardhur dhe kandidate te tjere po une ika pasi kisha klase.

duke e ndjekur debatin u be shume e dukshme fakti qe ndonse nga e njejta parti ishin kaq te shperndare ne bindjet e tyre qe te ben te dyshosh ne lidhjen qe ka brenda partise demokratike dhe nese do ja arrin te mposhtin bushin.  
gepharti arriti deri aty sa beri krahasim te newt gingrich me Dean  dhe qe aty gati sa nuk plasi grushti dhe po ta keni vene re me kujdes DEAN belbezon neper dhemb "thats ***'*ED"  
clarku ndonse i ri ne rreth dhe me teper mangesi ishte disi i afte te perballonte disa frontiere dhe per 9 dite ne fushate sic beri dhe shaka ka propozuar me teper plane per miresimin e usa se ka arritur bushi ne 4 vjet. besohet kjo?   edhe sikur ndonjeri nga kandidatet tja arrinte te futej ne poziten e presidentit do ta mesoj shpejt qe planet nuk mund te implementohen pasi per dy vjet te pakten do ket present nje congress republikan. 
gjithsesi gjat debatit kishte ca momente te forta po shumica i binin fyellit ne uje. 


sidoqofte shqiptaret ishin disi te perfaqesuar nga nje student i shkolles i cili kish marr dy flamuj (shqiptar dhe american) qe valezonin mes brohoritjeve te simpatizanteve dhe medias qe kish kthyer shkollen ne nje han pa porta.per qafe kish varur nje karton me fjalet "KOSOVO LOVES AMERICA" .  po arrita mund te sjell nje foto.


lili

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Gjenerali i fundit që ishte President i *SHBA*-ve ishte *Dwight D. Eisenhower* .
Ai ishte President në dy mandate , në vitet 1953-1961 .

Gjenerali *Wesley Clark*  për President të SHBA-ve me 2004.

----------


## Albo

Keto dite mediat po percjellin edhe nje prononcim te Wes Clark vetem disa dite pas 11 shtatorit 2001, ku ai tekstualisht eshte shprehur:



> Jemi me fat qe ne Shtepine e Bardhe kemi nje president Bush, zv. presidentin Cheney, Conde Rice, sekretarin Powell dhe Donald Rumsfeld ne kohe te tilla te veshtira"


Sot gjenerali i sulmon po te njejtet njerez te adminsitrates me nje ton tjeter zeri. Por sulmet ndaj Clark nuk vine vetem nga mediat. Kandidati demokrat Liberman u shpreh dje per mediat:




> Clark eshte kthyer ne nje demokrat jo fale bindjeve por fale oportunizmit. Partia demokratike per te nuk eshte nje shtepi, eshte nje mjet per tu zgjedhur president.


Numri i larte i % qe Clark ka marre ne sondazhe te ndryshme edhe pse ka me pak se 2 jave qe ka shpallur kandidaturen e tij, me shume se mbeshtetje per te, tregon se sa te pakenaqur jane demokratet amerikane me 9 kandidaturat e tjera qe kane me shume se 1 vit qe bejne fushate poshte e lart.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Gjenerali *Wesley Clark* në  "Shock and Awe Campaign" 

- Në një tubim  në *Texas* më 29 Shtator , ai deklaroi :




> *" We're going to give them the truth and they will think it's hell."*

----------

